# Spinning classes?



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

So who has or does go to these? I am going to give it a shot and would love some recommendations on decent places to go. I live in Woodside at the top of the hill so everywhere is at least a 30 min drive for me. I just checked out the YMCA in RWC and was a little surprised to see they cost $60 p/month considering I went to Golds Gym in San Mateo last year for $33 p/month and it was a far nicer facility. I used to work out that way so it made sense to use that gym.

Thoughts on the classes and locations? Anything to liven this place up a little!:thumbsup:


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Can't say where to go for spin, although I've heard from people who like Crunch in RWC and Form in PA, but nothing here keeps me from riding outside.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Spin classes can be fun and do work you out very well. I used to attend them at 24 hour fitness. Riding a stationary bike/trainer is very different then riding an actual bicycle on the road.

c.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Undecided said:


> Can't say where to go for spin, although I've heard from people who like Crunch in RWC and Form in PA, but nothing here keeps me from riding outside.


Yeah - but I am a total weenie and hate the cold!!!


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

I've attended spin classes @ my local golds for the past 3+ yrs on avg 3 per week. I attend more during the winter months when rain/snow/icey road conditions aren't very conducive to get my fix so indoors i go to help me maintain conditioning until springtime hits again.
Keep things in perspective when attending classes as each instru is diff, will work you diff in / out of saddle, stretching @ the end of class etc. Necessary items for a 1hr class are a hand towel and 24oz of water.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Spin classes are good. I have stumbled into a few at Club One. I think Club One is expensive if you are just going for spin class. 

I think a trainer at home is a step up. You are on your bike and you can get a DVD to work what you want for as long as you want. You would recoup the cost of a trainer in less than a yr vs spending it on a gym membership. Trainers last yrs too.

Then, out on the road is even better than a trainer, but we all know that.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm a member at Form and the one spin class I went to was really hard. I haven't gone to another one, not because it was hard but because they don't ride like I would ride outside. Lots of cadence changes and standing and sitting. They have 300PT's which not many other places will have. It's expensive($100+/mo). It's in a nice biking range for you, but there is no good place to park your bike! If I'm going to a gym I prefer the machines that make me keep up with them (treadmill/stepper) and avoid ellipticals, although I the spin class does give a good workout.

Don't be afraid of the cold! You can minimize the impact quite a bit with the right gear. But when it's wet sometimes I question wether it's worth it.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't imagine that it is worth driving 30 minutes for a spin class. Why not just buy a trainer? Use a heart rate monitor and you can be sure on effort.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The problem with a trainer is that it's utterly boring. I've tried watching videos and listening to music, but the boredom overcomes me. In a spinning class, you have others around you and the tempo changes. It will definitely keep you from putting on the pounds during the winter months.

There are several things to keep in mind. You will be in indoor and won't have the wind to cool you off. Wear something light and bring a towel. I usually wore my cycling shorts and a sleeveless jersey. Make sure to hydrate very well as most of the spin classes will have you on the rivet. 

chl


----------



## BLS439 (Dec 1, 2008)

CHL said:


> The problem with a trainer is that it's utterly boring. I've tried watching videos and listening to music, but the boredom overcomes me.


Agreed. I've read that some people have better luck with a nice set of rollers. Why not try those instead?


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

spin classes can be a very time efficient workout, they are worth a try, especially in winter.
They vary quite a bit from leader to leader though. Much safer than screaming downhills in a downpour!


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

integrate fitness has a class called indoor power peloton which is much like a spin class except you bring your own bike and a trainer. the group class really helps with my motivation, otherwise its hard to sit on the trainer for an hour and its nice because my own bike is much more comfortable than a spin bike.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Spin classes vary a lot based on instructor. I teach one at the YMCA in Saratoga, and work in a lot of concepts from the training I've done & coached for roadies/MTB'ers. But a lot of spin instructors come from the aerobics/group fitness background, and haven't a clue about how real cyclists ride. So it can vary a lot. I have a lot of non-road riding attendees who seem to enjoy learning how "real" bike riders do things. 

The Indoor Peloton at Integrate is pretty cool, and has you on your own bike, and is tought by people who mostly ride outdoors. They recognize the point of indoor training is to eventually get outside. Plus it is just a fun group. 

The motivational aspect of group training is key, don't underestimate it. The workout you'll do is always more effective than the workout you won't do. 

Cheers,


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah - I am with you guys!! If I was closer to Saratoga I would come check out your class Karl! Sounds like the way to go. Integrate sounds cool too but the idea of dragging the bike etc down there doesnt appeal to me, and its just too far to drive. If the spin bikes are really uncomfortable I will make the effort to get down to Integrate instead.

Rollers are the same thing as a trainer in my mind. I bought a trainer, used it 3 times and freaking HATE it!! Hahahaha. WOW that thing is boring.

Next Monday I am going to try out the class at the local YMCA and see what its all about.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Never done them before and it might be far away for you but the people who do it at Touchstone Climbing gyms seem pretty hardcore. SF would be Mission Cliffs gym.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah - SF is insanely far, but thanks for the suggestion!
;o)


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

CHL said:


> The problem with a trainer is that it's utterly boring. I've tried watching videos and listening to music, but the boredom overcomes me. In a spinning class, you have others around you and the tempo changes. It will definitely keep you from putting on the pounds during the winter months.
> 
> There are several things to keep in mind. You will be in indoor and won't have the wind to cool you off. Wear something light and bring a towel. I usually wore my cycling shorts and a sleeveless jersey. Make sure to hydrate very well as most of the spin classes will have you on the rivet.
> 
> chl


Humm, I don't usually get bored with various spinerval or CTS dvds. I'm usually dead tired after them. I will agree, just music is boring. Even concert video doesnt motivate me past 10 min at tempo. I'm usually dreading my DVD choice sometimes. 7 x 2 with 1 min recovery starts to suck after the 4th one. 

I guess everyone is a little different.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

dwgranda said:


> It's expensive($100+/mo). It's in a nice biking range for you, but there is no good place to park your bike!


The parking garage has bike parking.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

dwgranda said:


> I'm a member at Form and the one spin class I went to was really hard. I haven't gone to another one, not because it was hard but because they don't ride like I would ride outside. Lots of cadence changes and standing and sitting. They have 300PT's which not many other places will have. It's expensive($100+/mo). It's in a nice biking range for you, but there is no good place to park your bike! If I'm going to a gym I prefer the machines that make me keep up with them (treadmill/stepper) and avoid ellipticals, although I the spin class does give a good workout.
> 
> Don't be afraid of the cold! You can minimize the impact quite a bit with the right gear. But when it's wet sometimes I question wether it's worth it.



Do you remember what the initiation fee was by chance? That is usually where they get you!:mad2: :thumbsup:


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

ShaneW said:


> Do you remember what the initiation fee was by chance? That is usually where they get you!:mad2: :thumbsup:


It was $125 (they said it's normally $250) and I got a free month. You might try showing up on a weekend to try out the spin class. That's what I did and they said I could do it for free (they have $20 day passes that you can apply to a membership).


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Undecided said:


> The parking garage has bike parking.



I meant that the only good place, IMO, to park a bike would be inside the gym. Maybe even then it's not such a bright idea. For this reason I take the $300 bike if I go there.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

The Indoor Power Peloton at INTEGRATE Performance Fitness:
http://www.integratefitness.com/rideinside


----------

